# Honda HSS724ATD The Good, the Good and ......



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok, I went to the Red Side of the force last year with the Honda, from a Yamaha YS624T. Two main aspects as a result of a repaired back. Why 24 inch? I need the maneuver ability in the back yard where I blow 150 ft of paths so I sacrifice some driveway clearing's width for that, not a problem. Another pass or two is no issue and I like blowing snow. 

Benefits I saw was the trigger control, the other was the battery electric start (I don't have a lot of use for 120 volt starters as you can only do them once reasonably, a help but....)

So, its a big learning curve when you are used to another machine for 22 years and particular one as well laid out on the controls as the Yamaha is (was) . Being over 65 does not help the learning curve speed!

That said, the Honda starts at the coldest temps fine. The trigger control works very well. While not a huge need but nice, the throwing distance is better than the Yamaha. I ran out of places to put snow in some areas one winter, Honda opens up more possible areas. Its only into abut 1.5 years so I am learning its ability (or have learned) how to manage it to its best. 

As the driveway was repaved last summer, its also all new in that I no longer have the humps, heaves and even broken up where there were exposed gravel spots (potholes) to hit that was the norm for the Yahmaha. Doing neighbors that do have good dirveways had shown me how nice it was. Our driveway is cirualar and about 150 feet long so its by far the most, easily 3 of the nighbors that I do off and on (dpends on if one of two neibhors gets out first with their snowblower)

Overall its at least a 40% improvment over the Yahmah and I never thought I would see that. The enbgine is not as low end grunt, but that is offset by the Hydrosti and being able to set infite variatible speed that lets you set exacly what the engine can handle. 

The tricky learning parts was figuring out how to use the adjustable strut. The skids on the Honda are a lot more draggy than the Yamaha and they would dig in. Worst was the bottom of the driveways that are about 5 ft drop in 40 feet and you have a sharp angle, the skids really dig in (more so the neighbors transition to the street that are steeper). 

Releasing the nose down and getting the front up helps that and in grass as well as finer adjustment on the level asphalt. 

The Honda can dig in and not turn if its got too much skid drag. Release a bit of pressure and fine. 

I prefer hand chute control per Yamaha as its faster but the Honda works ok and I was spoiled by the Yamaha as both location and how they worked was perfect. Like the strut aspect, some adjustment. Also Yamaha had the chute controls on the left that I got used to and like better. 

As long as you are not dragging the skids the Honda turns on a dime. 

One fault for Honda there, they should put at least poly side skids on and I prefer the sides. I can deal with the extra width there as it does not interfere with maneuvering and its still 2 inches narrower than a 28 inch width (which turns into 30 with poly side skids). 

I have since added the Arnold Roller Poly skid and its a big improvement. A lot less strut adjustment. 

Its really nice to be able to turn the Honda off and flick of the switch start it without the pulling. There is still the pull start backup. 

An area the Honda is very superior to the Yamaha is curb clean back. Graders come by all winder and blade back but after a while it just falls back into the street and in a neavy snow year we can wind up with one lane streets. Evnetualy the city come by and blows back to the curb but lucky to get that once a winter and it needs it twice even in a normal snow year (79 inches for us). 

I can put the Honda parallel to the curb and grind through the bladed back snow, snow block and ice. Put it in slow speed and it just chews through that stuff. That allows me to park the car out on the street while I do the driveway. Also a wide spot to back into the driveway as well as wide spot for cars to pass each other (the guy across the street keeps his side moved back to the curb though I helped him last time as he was struggling with his inferior machine).

The Honda does go through shear bolts faster but it is doing curb work as well as my hitting things until the routes are all cleared (dumb stuff like a ladder that was laid down for a wind storm and I forgot about of course). I just put the bolts and a wrench in my pocket when I blow snow. 

Honda is every bit as heavy duty built as the Yamaha. No issues so far and its gotten a really good workout. I cleared 7 driveways once when the two neighbors were gone (they get some and I get some, for me more often one or two other driveway)

The back does much better.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Credentials: Alaska. Enough said.

Nice review!
I hope to move up to a Honda or a Yamaha one day. Which is "quieter"


----------

